# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Фотографии

## Geser



----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser



----------


## Geser



----------


## sergey_gum

*Geser*
Сразу видна работа мастера!  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*
> Сразу видна работа мастера!


НУ до мастера мне еще далеко, но спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Честно я бы сказал, сразу видно хороший фотоаппарат..))

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Красота! :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> сразу видно хороший фотоаппарат..))


Canon EOS 350D  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

> Canon EOS 350D


Я тоже умею свойства читать=))  :Wink:

----------


## Marija

Ну вот, нашла я для себе темку в которой понимаю чуть больше чем в компьютерной безопасности.
С недавних пор тоже заинтересовалась фотографией, правда сама пока не снимаю. У нас в стране ( Латвия ) есть замечательная команда людей которые организуют фото игры. Суть игры : команды получают три задания, которые обьеденены одной темой и надо сделать три снимка. К ппримеру, одна из последних игр была на тему "СКАЗКИ", выкладываю наиболее полюбившиеся фото участников.
*1. Задание : Старая, добрая сказка*


*2. Задание : Страшные сказки*

----------


## Geser

Классно  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

Йожиг понравился..))

----------


## pig

Вышел ёжик из тумана, вынул ножик...  :Smiley: 

А фотки - высший класс. Молодцы. В современном искусстве Балтия всегда была сильна. (И много в чём ещё, разумеется.)

----------


## Marija

> Йожиг понравился..))


А я от Красной Шапочки балдею. :Smiley:  




> А фотки - высший класс. Молодцы.


Спасибо! При чём, это всё делали молодые ребята которые зеркалки не более полу года используют.




> (И много в чём ещё, разумеется.)


Политкорректное дополнение! :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:

----------


## Geser



----------


## pig

> При чём, это всё делали молодые ребята которые зеркалки не более полу года используют.


Зеркалки в данном случае большой роли не играют, это всего лишь инструмент. А вот то, что у ребят в головах - никакой техникой не заменишь.




> Политкорректное дополнение!


Я просто вспомнил родительскую радиолу "Даугава". Зверь была, а не машина. Ещё в начале восьмидесятых ловил на неё всё, что ни попадя. А по транзисторной "Спидоле" ещё лет двенадцать назад всякие голоса и волны ловил, пока они все с КВ не ушли на FM.

----------


## Marija

> Зеркалки в данном случае большой роли не играют, это всего лишь инструмент.


Вы меня опередили. :Smiley:  Я как раз хотела провести небольшую дискуссию на эту тему!
Вот как Вы считаете, достаточно ли просто купить хорошую аппаратуру и делать качественные снимки или всё же глубокие познания требуются?
Хотель бы услышать Ваши мнения.

----------


## Exxx

> Вот как Вы считаете, достаточно ли просто купить хорошую аппаратуру и делать качественные снимки или всё же глубокие познания требуются?


Встречный вопрос - достаточно для чего?
Опять же не понятно, познания, в чём именно, требуются. Для того чтоб "делать качественные снимки" только аппаратуры мало, безусловно, нужны определённые "познания". И далеко не всегда качественные, с технической точки зрения, снимки интересны. Дело ведь не только в том Как, но и в том, Что фотографировать.

----------


## Ego1st

я могу по этому поводу сказать: даже хорошие снимки на плохой аппаратуре выглядят ужасно...
а вот на хорошей аппаратуре плохие снимки могут выглядеть очень даже ничего...

----------


## Палыч

Geser,
птицы это хорошо, НО!
Попробуй снимать панорамы городов и пейзажи. Попробуй снимать людей в определённых ситуациях. Попробуй в снимках передать настроение и посыл.
Вот если это у тебя получиться, вот это будеь успех.
ИМХО.

----------


## Sanja

Таллинн

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

Макро




Еще

----------


## ScratchyClaws

муха классная))

----------


## Geser

> Geser,
> птицы это хорошо, НО!
> Попробуй снимать панорамы городов и пейзажи. Попробуй снимать людей в определённых ситуациях. Попробуй в снимках передать настроение и посыл.
> Вот если это у тебя получиться, вот это будеь успех.
> ИМХО.


Людей снимать мне неудобно. Не всем нравится. А пейзажи будут, только выберусь за город  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Интересная была тема...

----------


## Geser

Пара фоток с последней прогулки

----------


## Arkadiy

А у ящерицы хвост не родной, тоесть родной оторвали но уже новый вырос  :Smiley:  Видать за ней уже кто то охотился с фоторужьём, да видать неудачно  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

Талинская фотка первая клевая, хочу туда..

----------


## santy

ящерица, настоящая фотомодель - отличный кадр! поставил на рабочий стол... до этого была Джессика Альба.  :Smiley: .

----------


## Geser

> ящерица, настоящая фотомодель - отличный кадр! поставил на рабочий стол... до этого была Джессика Альба. .


Ну так, Альба ж хвост не умеет отбрасывать  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

Да, у нее другие достоинства.

----------


## Alinka

очень красивое фото !

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> я могу по этому поводу сказать: даже хорошие снимки на плохой аппаратуре выглядят ужасно...
> а вот на хорошей аппаратуре плохие снимки могут выглядеть очень даже ничего...


я несовсем с вами согласна..фотография это настроение... и не каждому дано его передать. поэтому даже хороший фотоаппарат человеку заурядному наврятли поможет. тут ,как и во всём , определённый талант нужен  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

А вот моя любимая моделька  :Smiley:

----------


## Alinka

славная киса  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Вот, кому интересно снимал концерт. В основном, конечно ерунда  :Smiley:

----------


## Arkadiy

Ездил тут 22 сентября во Франкфурт на IAA 2007(Интернациональная Автовыставка).

Выставка была очень большой, но 7 часов хватило для того чтобы посмотреть почти всё.

Ну соответственно ездил я с фотоаппаратом, но воткать было очень сложно, людей много было, наверно больше 100 000...

Но в принципе мне понравилось, довольно много новинок и концептов, много био-, эко- и гибрдных автомобилей.

Ну вот пару фоток:






Продолжение здесь
Увеличить фотографию можно нажав на ссылку "посмотреть исходное фото"

----------


## Exxx

Лада - жесть, сколько ж можно одно и тоже клепать?!
Супер, только цвет не стильный какой-то.
Тоже ничего.

----------


## Arkadiy

> Лада - жесть, сколько ж можно одно и тоже клепать?!
> Супер, только цвет не стильный какой-то.
> Тоже ничего.


Ладно если бы только одно и тоже клепали, так они ещё и слоганы придумывают, хоть стой хоть падай...

"Лада... ...правильный выбор."
 :lol:

----------


## Geser



----------


## Rene-gad

Красиво  :Smiley:   Я на Кипре похожее видел. А где это, если не секрет? Даже вроде как купается кто-то. Или просто по пляжу гуляет?

----------


## Geser

> Красиво   Я на Кипре похожее видел. А где это, если не секрет? Даже вроде как купается кто-то. Или просто по пляжу гуляет?


2 недели назад в Израиле. Некоторые еще купались  :Smiley:  Хотя еще относительно тепло.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ed13

Завидую... У нас уже все замерзло... 

Хотя утки улетать не торопятся...

----------


## Geser

Симпатичный пейзажик. Утки, кстати, тоже интересный объект для съёмки  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 20 минут*

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Geser - хорошо там у вас...

слушай... а это радуга там? прямо по следу от шины... до стоящего вдали человека?

----------


## ed13

> слушай... а это радуга там? прямо по следу от шины... до стоящего вдали человека?


Это называется хроматическая абберация... В принципе - дефект снимка, но здесь дает весьма интересный эффект...  :Smiley: 
*Geser*: Утки действительно интересный объект, как и все живое...  :Smiley: 
Из той же серии:

----------


## Geser

> Это называется хроматическая абберация... В принципе - дефект снимка, но здесь дает весьма интересный эффект...


На самом деле это не ХА (хроматическая абберация). ХА возникает на резких переходах между светлыми и тёмными участками. Обычно это полоска фиолетового цвета. А это просто блик на объективе от солца которое было справа  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

дефект-не дефект, а выглядит очень интересно

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*: Утки действительно интересный объект, как и все живое...


Это они по льду там топают? Морозоустойчивые утки у вас  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Это они по льду там топают? Морозоустойчивые утки у вас


тут вспоминается молодсть и Holden Caulfield  :Sad: .

----------


## Rene-gad

Природа мстит. Черное море Ноябрь 2007

----------


## Geser

Просто фантастика! Только не говори что это ты фотографировал  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Только не говори что это ты фотографировал


и не пытаюсь  :Wink: . Честно: получил по почте от друга из Канады. Но картинки обалденные, Айвазовский плакаль... :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> и не пытаюсь . Честно: получил по почте от друга из Канады. Но картинки обалденные, Айвазовский плакаль...


Да, такое снять мечта любого фотографа  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

А я пока вот, макро балуюсь

----------


## Surfer

*Rene-gad*
Я сначала подумал, что это скриншоты из fallout 3, такая красотища..

----------


## DVi

Rene-gad, спасибо.
Такое впечатление, что это нефтью из уже разбитого танкера захлестывает пирс.

----------


## anton_dr

Да. А мы летом там почти отдыхали, где мазут сейчас. По крайней мере, туда ездили купаться. Там дельфинов видели. Они там водились. Раньше  :Sad: .

----------


## wise-wistful

Посмотрел фотографии очень понравилось.
Решил выложить свои

----------


## [500mhz]

оффисный креатиф )

"Долматинец на кардридере в окружении артефактов"

----------


## Geser

> оффисный креатиф )
> 
> "Долматинец на кардридере в окружении артефактов"


Блик от вспышки в центре композиции. 2 балла за технику съёмки 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Посмотрел фотографии очень понравилось.
> Решил выложить свои


Где снято? Австралия что-ли?

----------


## [500mhz]

это не блик а блюр, 2 разные весчи )))

----------


## akok

> Где снято? Австралия что-ли?


Это командировка нашей команды в Коктебель. Крым.

У  меня таких фоток почти ... много

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## wise-wistful

> Где снято? Австралия что-ли?


Нет это Коктебель на Черном море.
Были там комадой на обучении, а вечерами ходили на море. В последний день решили съездить на экскурсию, отсюда и фотографии со стороны моря.

----------


## Geser

А хто это в стружках. Я сначала подумал что кенгурята  :Smiley:

----------


## wise-wistful

> А хто это в стружках. Я сначала подумал что кенгурята


Нет это у меня дома живут карликовые хомячки. 
А эти на второй день жизни, мамаша отошла поесть и в этот момент успел сфотографировать, а так она постоянно их прикрывает. Мне нравятся, может ещё кому понравятся.

----------


## [500mhz]

это ктулхи )))

----------


## akok

Это наша командировка в коктебеле

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> оффисный креатиф )
> 
> "Долматинец на кардридере в окружении артефактов"


у меня креатиФФнее...
называется *раскопки в компьютерном кружке*



или даже вот так





2wise-wistful - прикольные такие хомячки!

----------


## [500mhz]

а в бутыльке чо?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> а в бутыльке чо?


пЫво 

а вентилятор, кстати, от танка откручен

----------


## AlexGOMEL

А у меня по лету ностальжи...

----------


## Geser



----------


## AlexGOMEL

*geser*, согласен, у вас тепло.... А у нас деревья с листьями, а не с колючками.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DVi

А у нас.... А у нас.... А у нас - Новый Год!

----------


## Geser

> *geser*, согласен, у вас тепло.... А у нас деревья с листьями, а не с колючками.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> А у нас.... А у нас.... А у нас - Новый Год!


Гы-Гы-Гы.... Кто празднику рад-тот загодя пьян.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Селигер (поездка 30.12-2.01)
_Все фотки кликаются и увеличиваются_








И собственно я... 

(а вы думали я живой человек?)

----------


## Geser

*Добавлено через 6 часов 37 минут*

----------


## Rene-gad

При наличии отсутствия (с) домашних животных даю фотку египетского капитана и собственую на фоне Вечности .

----------


## Geser

Хм, а на египетских короблях уже зеркала заднего вида ставят? :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

----------


## Rene-gad

> Хм, а на египетских короблях уже зеркала заднего вида ставят?


А зачем, собцно? Вместо этого на баке и юте стоят во время причаливания-отчаливания  2-3 матроса, которые дают голосовую информацию капитану . Если бы я не видел своими глазами, как они этих монстров при- и отчаливают -никогда бы не поверил, что такое ваще в натуре возможно.
А стрекоза у тебя красивая  :Smiley: . Макро-модус или телевик?

----------


## Geser

> А зачем, собцно? Вместо этого на баке и юте стоят во время причаливания-отчаливания  2-3 матроса, которые дают голосовую информацию капитану . Если бы я не видел своими глазами, как они этих монстров при- и отчаливают -никогда бы не поверил, что такое ваще в натуре возможно.
> А стрекоза у тебя красивая . Макро-модус или телевик?


Просто на фотке с капитаном штуковина похожая на боковое зеркало машины  :Smiley: 
Это телевик. С макрообъективом к стрекозе сложно подобраться  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Просто на фотке с капитаном штуковина похожая на боковое зеркало машины


это прожектор 



> Это телевик. С макрообъективом к стрекозе сложно подобраться


у меня похожая тема есть. Я тоже подкрасться не смог и должен был теле-модус использовать.

----------


## Geser

Хорошо вышла бабочка. Нужно немножко пошарпить только.

----------


## Shu_b

> это прожектор


прожектор слева-сзади, а зеркало справа-спереди.

----------


## Rene-gad

> прожектор слева-сзади, а зеркало справа-спереди.


Спасибо, честно - не видел  Меня, вообще-то капитан заинтересовал, снимал с максимальным зумом и старался, чтобы ничего не влетело между мной и капитаном, так что что попало в кадр, то и попало...

----------


## anton_dr

> Природа мстит. Черное море Ноябрь 2007


Кстати, нашел фоты, почти оттуда же.

На первом фото - таманский залив. Прямо за горизонтом разломилась одна баржа. Теперь здесь берег наверное выглядит по-другому.

На втором - вид на Крым в районе порта Кавказ. Видны суда идущие по Керченскому проливу.

На третьем - вид на порт Кавказ.

----------


## anton_dr

> *geser*, согласен, у вас тепло.... А у нас деревья с листьями, а не с колючками.


А зимой вот такая красотища (сорри, это снимается мыльницей, так что на качество не пенять  :Smiley: )

----------


## Geser

> А зимой вот такая красотища (сорри, это снимается мыльницей, так что на качество не пенять )


Классно. Особенно веточка понравилась  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> А зимой вот такая красотища


 а мне картинка двора (или улицы) очень понравилась - даже как обои на стол ее положил. Наверное потому, что такой зимы уже пару лет не видел...

----------


## wise-wistful

Да красиво, о таком обилии снега можно только мечтать. У нас выпало в декабре 2 см снега полежало дня 3 потом всё расстаяло. Завидую.

----------


## anton_dr

> а мне картинка двора (или улицы) очень понравилась - даже как обои на стол ее положил. Наверное потому, что такой зимы уже пару лет не видел...


Могу ещё несколько - я с балкона тогда типа панорамы делал. И в большем разрешении.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Да красиво, о таком обилии снега можно только мечтать. У нас выпало в декабре 2 см снега полежало дня 3 потом всё расстаяло. Завидую.


Это ещё мало. Раньше помню, по до метра снега лежало уже к новому году. А сейчас только - только приближается к этому. И то за счет этой недели - каждый день снегопад - по утрам с машины слой 10-15 см сгребаю.

----------


## Geser

Вот в результате коммандировки у меня был один свободный день в Тайланде. Фотки из Гранд Паласа http://foto.mail.ru/list/stepanov1975/grand_palace/

----------


## Geser



----------


## AlexGOMEL



----------


## Geser

Симпатично, но рамочки не удачные.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Классный стрекозёл  :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Симпатично, но рамочки не удачные.


Рамочки нашлёпнуты Irfanview`ом (3-D кнопка). Более "сложные" лениво было рисовать.

----------


## Geser

...

----------


## Rene-gad

> ...


Классная муха в полете...  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Классная муха в полете...


Кстати, натуральный размер этой мухи около 2 миллиметров  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кстати, натуральный размер этой мухи около 2 миллиметров


Да ты никак макрообъектив применил  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Да ты никак макрообъектив применил


Да, тормозной объектив фирмы Sigma  :Smiley:  Попытки сэкономить обычно до добра не доводят  :Smiley: 
Хотя, макро и у мыльниц часто не плохо выходит. Проблема в основном именно в скорости фокусировки.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Проблема в основном именно в скорости фокусировки.


Автофокус так отработал?

----------


## Geser

> Автофокус так отработал?


Как? То что летящая "муха" не в фокусе это не вина автофокуса. Но вообще у этого объектива он очень тормознутый.

----------


## Geser

Еще парочка

----------


## Rene-gad

> Еще парочка


Класс  :Thumbsup:

----------


## anton_dr

Хотел показать мухоморчики, но после таких кадров они кажутся ужасными  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Хотел показать мухоморчики, но после таких кадров они кажутся ужасными


Да ладно, не стесняйся. Все с чго-то начинали  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Еще парочка

----------


## RiC

Вот такая получилась ...

----------


## Geser

> Вот такая получилась ...


Хорошо вышло. Только фон не удачный. Сливается

----------


## Rene-gad

> Только фон не удачный. Сливается


Тут бы вспышка не помешала.

----------


## pig

Ну, и я поделюсь. Вот такое растёт у нас в академгородке.

----------


## Geser

Мутация? :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

вот еще парочка мутантов)
недавно в лесу сфотографировал :Wink:

----------


## RiC

> Хорошо вышло. Только фон не удачный. Сливается


Под неё тяжело фон подобрать, она почти прозрачная, собственно "прозрачность" и хотелось подчеркнуть, ещё кадр.

----------


## Karlson

ну и мои корок сопеек..  :Wink: 
удалось поймать стрекозу после выхода из личинки. правда процесс вылупления не застал, уже сидела крылья грела..

----------


## Geser

Класс!

----------


## Rene-gad

> Класс!


full ack!  :Thumbsup: 

ПС: Такое доступно только Живущему на Крыше  :Wink:

----------


## ISO

> Да, тормозной объектив фирмы Sigma  Попытки сэкономить обычно до добра не доводят 
> Хотя, макро и у мыльниц часто не плохо выходит. Проблема в основном именно в скорости фокусировки.


У меня такая же камера, в каком режиме снимал и что за объектив использовал? Вижу фокусное расстояние всего лишь 105, как достигается такая съёмка? Снимаешь с руки?

PS: Вот мои грибочки - подберёзовички.

----------


## Geser

> У меня такая же камера, в каком режиме снимал и что за объектив использовал? Вижу фокусное расстояние всего лишь 105, как достигается такая съёмка? Снимаешь с руки?
> 
> PS: Вот мои грибочки - подберёзовички.


Те фото где 105мм это макро объектив Сигмы. Фикс. А снимал с руки. Штатив таскать лень, да и насекомых снимать он не помогает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> PS: Вот мои грибочки - подберёзовички.


Класс.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

я попробовала новым фотиком салют поснимать..... в специальном режиме....







и ещё панорамка -

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Внушает....  Красиво.

----------


## Гриша

Хмм,а я ничего не вижу на страничке  :Sad:  видать антибаннер режет...

Так оно и есть...

----------


## ISO

> я попробовала новым фотиком салют поснимать..... в специальном режиме...


Поздравляю с приобретением достойного фотика! Красиво снимает и не очень шумно. :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

Сегодня вернулся с тихой охоты. Брал с собой фотоаппарат, поснимал маленько.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Поздравляю с приобретением достойного фотика! Красиво снимает и не очень шумно.


спасиба))) 
я бы сказала достойной мыльницы))) проф и полупроф меня несколько пугают)))

----------


## Karlson

Крым - интересное место.. на перевале - зима, снегу по колено.. а через 30 минут езды попадаешь в сентябрь, бабье лето...

----------


## Karlson

на одной из рыбалок пришла к нам на полянку мышка.. села посреди дороги и ела травку.. на попытки прогнать с дороги, дабы не раздавили нечаянно, возмущенно пищала, рук не боялась и уходить не желала. пришлось сфоткать...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Суперский мыш

----------


## ISO

Мышка растолстела на прикормке то :Smiley:  Хороший кадр!

----------


## Annihilator

Доброго всем времени суток!  :Smiley: 
Посмотрел ваши фотографии - очень понравились.
Вот сам недавно начал снимать - решил поделиться своими трудами  :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Красиво  :Smiley:  Теплом веет

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вот сам недавно начал снимать - решил поделиться своими трудами


Хорошие фотки, спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Красиво  Теплом веет


 Угу, лето вспоминается.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

так как старую тему не нашла, открываю новую....

Пожар в субботу, на Нарвской улице...







и НЕфото-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0YwBf4UyxQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbATorlbh0w

----------


## Shu_b

Казань ночная http://pics.livejournal.com/makiev/pic/0007564d 1*280 x 850

взято там: http://makiev.livejournal.com/6289.html

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Галерея Русской Ледовой Скульптуры... Снято многомегапиксельной мыльницей с рук, без штатива...

----------


## senyak

Красиво, мне понравилось

----------

